# NOTICE: Please do not make spam or chat giveaway threads in TBT Marketplace



## Jeremy (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Recently, we've seen a lot of giveaway threads in here that encourage users to chat or post spam in order to win the giveaway. This actually goes against our post quality rules, so please do not make these types of threads here. Instead, The Basement board allows these posts to be made, as post quality rules aren't as strictly enforced there. Going forward, please keep all chatty threads in The Basement.

Thank you!


----------

